# Certified coder experience in peds surgery-TX



## Phyllis Bomberger (Sep 19, 2008)

I am living in Haltom City near the Ft Worth area. Looking for full time employement with experience in general surgery and urology, both pediatric. Experienced in referrals, EOBS, denials/appeals, customer service, collections, coding surgery and E&M, one on one with physicians. Please contact me at codingservice@yahoo.com. My resume is attached.

P Bomberger


----------

